# transformer polarity dot convention



## kduff70 (Feb 10, 2015)

If there is a chance Transformer Polarity dotted convention are possible test question does anyone know how much I should understand about Dot convention in transformer as well as autotransformer. The only thing I understand so far the current flow through the dot in the transformer but not sure how the dot work with autotransformer Graffeo book has a good explanation of dot polarity with transformer and how to find the effective inductance but is there more about dot convention anyone think I should know? Are there some good example of dot convention polarity information that some could refer me to?


----------



## saberger_vt (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is some possible useful information found on the internet:

http://faculty.citadel.edu/potisuk/elec202/notes/xformer.pdf


----------



## kduff70 (Feb 12, 2015)

thank you it helps clear thing up a little better


----------



## J-Dubbs (Feb 20, 2015)

Here are two simple rules for helping remember dot convention:


Current - Current goes into the dot on one winding, and comes out of the dot on the other winding.
Voltage - Voltage peaks at the same point on both dots.


----------

